# 2007 to 2008 changes???



## WadzOfun (Dec 9, 2006)

what is different from the '08 rabbit 2.5l from the earlier 2.5l that gives it 180hp... im pretty curious to find out because i want to buy a rabbit, but i dont want to have to buy an '08 if i could simply chip a older one and get the same power so any help would be greatly appreciated...thanks


----------



## vw51208 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (RIP_VentoR6)*

they trashed everything in the engine except the block it sits on thats it everything else is new


----------



## vw51208 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (vw51208)*

think about this you buy an 08 bunny? Already the higher hp then you chip it and throw a cat back and CAI on there and maybe possibly a turbo setup you are already ahead of the game in regards to a chipped 07 2.5l


----------



## WadzOfun (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (vw51208)*

yea good point, i just wasnt sure what the difference was...thanks alot


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (vw51208)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw51208* »_think about this you buy an 08 bunny? Already the higher hp then you chip it and throw a cat back and CAI on there and maybe possibly a turbo setup you are already ahead of the game in regards to a chipped 07 2.5l


The difference between the '07 and '08 in terms of MEASURED power
to the wheels is ~ZERO.
This has been show with dyno data here.
-Jeff


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

The difference between the '07 and '08 in terms of MEASURED power
to the wheels is ~ZERO.
This has been show with dyno data here.
-Jeff

References please.


----------



## WadzOfun (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (shipo)*

i would like to see these dynos as ive heard many places that there is a pretty good sized hp difference, and my friend that is a VW tech said that the '08 rabbit is much faster....


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

The difference between the '07 and '08 in terms of MEASURED power
to the wheels is ~ZERO.
This has been show with dyno data here.
-Jeff

which dyno? i've seen more w/ an increase in hp, but not torque.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (2ohgti)*

Search thsi forum for GIAC dyno data.
This is the 3rd or 4th thread about 07 vs 08 cars....
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## WadzOfun (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (RIP_VentoR6)*

will do..thanks alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (RIP_VentoR6)*

I'll take the 08 thank you very much


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (a3vr)*

you'd take +1 hp , - 11 lbs torque (08) over - 1 hp, +11 lbs of torque (07)?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_you'd take +1 hp , - 11 lbs torque (08) over - 1 hp, +11 lbs of torque (07)?










there's a whole lot more than just peak power. Those curves are completely different.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

I'll take a 2.0T. I'm getting tired of both lumps(07 and 08).


----------



## skorost' (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
there's a whole lot more than just peak power. Those curves are completely different. 

Agreed. Look how much cleaner the 08 power and torque curves are as compared to the 07. That is a nice selling point right there IMO. Not to mention the extra rev range.


_Modified by skorost' at 9:03 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_you'd take +1 hp , - 11 lbs torque (08) over - 1 hp, +11 lbs of torque (07)?










Not if you look at the stock numbers, the 08 has more hp and torque. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (vwgtipowr)*

Really? wow, you're right.
I pointed out the extra 07 torque just to be that guy







A little yang for the +20 hp Yings out there.
I don't think anyone really gives a shizzit...... there isn't a world of difference between our cars. 
Other than trying to find out what makes the 08 engine more refined; I don't know why so many need to "+20 hp" in here. 








Enjoy the ride.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (digitaltim)*

I bought the 08 when it first came out, had to wait over a month for it. I could have bought an 07 right off the lot for a couple hundred less, but my friend worked at the dealership as a salesman, and he had drove both multiple 07 and earlier and 08s, and he said all the 08s seemed a tiny bit faster to him.
My biggest factor was resale later on. When someone goes to buy a used rabbit and an there is an 07/08 for sale for the same price with same miles, I think they would opt for the newer model year car with more HP.
I never said or claimed at any time that my 08 model rabbit was "better" than someone elses 06 or 07. Frankly I could care less. As long as I continue getting 32mpg with 87 octane I am happy these days


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (vwgtipowr)*

I'd expect anyone to take an 08...
The resale seems high for both..On a side note - has anyone else noticed that the prices for both the rabbits and GTIs have risen? 
The rabbits were $15499 pre 08s


_Modified by digitaltim at 4:07 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (digitaltim)*

I think all smaller cars are in demand more now.
A friend had told me old used corrolas that would normally go for $1500 at auction were getting almost $3K.
Look how they are giving away F-150s now. Employee pricing plus $1000 cash back, plus 0% apr for 60mo!
Damn good deals if you can afford the fuel!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (skorost')*


_Quote, originally posted by *skorost’* »_
Agreed. Look how much cleaner the 08 power and torque curves are as compared to the 07. That is a nice selling point right there IMO. Not to mention the extra rev range.

_Modified by skorost' at 9:03 AM 6-25-2008_

true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that is where the extra power is at. you can't just look at peak power. i'd take more power over the entire rev range rather in one bang at peak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skorost' (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 2007 to 2008 changes??? (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_
true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that is where the extra power is at. you can't just look at peak power. i'd take more power over the entire rev range rather in one bang at peak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

At least someone agrees with me.


----------

